# Bodo Probst



## ChrisStahl (6. September 2013)

An dieser Stelle möchten wir alle Bodo Probst für seine unermüdliche Arbeit und seine Visionen danken. Ich weiß nicht, denke aber schon, dass es in so ein Forum gehört, denn es geht ja um die Marke Radon und Die gibt es 20 Jahre. Bodo kam vor 5 Jahre zu uns von Cube und hatte vorher Fusion und Votec gemacht. Viele heutige Top Entwickler haben unter ihm gelernt. Bodo hat aus uns eine der Top Marken gemacht. Keine andere Marke hat in den letzten Jahren so viele Teste gewonnen und konnte jedes Jahr um 40% zu legen.
Als Bodo das Skeen entwickelte lehnte er sich zurück und behauptete: "Das Skeen ist das schnellste Bike, das ich jeh entwickelt habe, wenn nicht das schnellste Bike der Welt." Ich dachte, oh Gott, lehnt der sich aus dem Fenster, wir das schnellste Bike der Welt? Dann kam der Test in der Bike und Karl Platt und Manuel Fumic testen alle Testkandidaten, es war die ganze Bike Elite. Nachts rief mich Pingo unser damaliger Marketingstratege an sagte: Chris, Fumic rief gerade an, wir sind es. Ich fragte was sind wir? Ja was denn, das schnellste Bike der Welt. Unglaublich. Weitere Visionen von Bodo wurden realisiert. Ihr kennt die Resultate. Das Black Sin sollte eins der leichtesten CC Hardtails werden: Ergebnis 970 Fr. Bodo: das Slide, das ich konstruiere wird die Marke verändern und auf Jahre die Szene beherrschen. "Das Swoop wird das bezahlbare Bike Park Rad. Ich schwöre euch, der Markt kommt."
Alles richtig. Aber die letzte Aussage vor 2 Jahren war fast vermessen. "Das Slide in Carbon was ich gerade konstruiere ward mein bestes Rad und vielleicht das beste Rad der Welt. Ich setze auf 650B.  Wir dachten: jetzt ist er völlig durchgeknallt.
Wir sind zwar alle etliche Kilometer auf dem Slide 160 Caebon gefahren, aber das beste Enduro  der Welt. Gestern kam der Test in der neuen Mountainbike raus: die 6 heißeste Bike 2014. 
"Überragend". Das Bike der Superlative, das Sahne Enduro.
Waahhhnsinn. Dafür und alles andere einfach mal Danke Bodo. Für die tollen Stunden, die lustigen Momente und alles was du für uns getan hast. Wir sind stolz, dass du bei und bist.
Dein ganzes Radon Team!!!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (6. September 2013)

Super
Freu mich für Bodo und sein Team das viel Arbeit und Hirnschmalz lobend *auch *in "Fachmagazinen" erwähnt wird.

Wir wissen ja das die Bike´s top sind

Macht weiter so...


----------



## tane (6. September 2013)

...jetzt nur noch ein wenig am service feilen, & ihr seid top!


----------



## Azrael85 (6. September 2013)

auch mal nett sowas, feiner zug!

lg


----------



## Farmerbob (6. September 2013)

!!
Ich bedanke mich auch das ich so ein tolles Bike fahren darf.
Das "schnellste Bike der Welt" .


----------



## eiseC (6. September 2013)

tane schrieb:


> ...jetzt nur noch ein wenig am service feilen, & ihr seid top!


 
Tja auch da kann ICH z.b. nicht meckern.

Top macht weiter so !


----------



## CAPITO (6. September 2013)

Super , weiter so

Ich fahre das Slide 150, ist ein feines Teil .


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (6. September 2013)

Auch ich muss mich bedanken, dass ich ein Slide fahren darf und es einfach nur mega Spaß macht, mit dem Bike durch die Wälder, Feldwege etc zu heizen.

Einfach nur Top Bodo


----------



## filiale (6. September 2013)

Hallo Bodo,

ich vermisse etwas 

Es gibt zwar schöne Modelle von Radon, aber noch nicht *DAS* Bike.

Es gibt ein Slide 130 AM, das ist bleischwer 13,5 - 14kg, dafür gemütliche Geo und zum cruisen. Es gibt ein Skeen, das ist brutal schnell und leicht, aber hat eine sehr sportlich Sitzposition. 
Es bräuchte etwas dazwischen für den Normalfahrer, der weder speziell ein schweres Slide mit viel Federweg und heftigen downhill Einsatz sucht, noch ein leichtes Skeen für Rennen, sondern ein leichtes aber dennoch gemütliches MTB. 

Wie sieht so etwas aus: Ich habe vor Freude fast nen Herzinfakt bekommen als ich etwas vom Slide 650 gelesen habe. Dann wurde mir bewußt: och nö, schon wieder brutal viel Federweg (Gewicht) und dann auch noch downhill orientiert. Es müßte ein Slide in gemütlich (keine Race position) mit weniger Federweg (110) mit wenig Gewicht erbaut werden (Carbon).

Daher "fordere" ich   Slide 110 mit Carbon Rahmen, XC Einsatzgebiet, keine sportliche position (75Grad Sitzwinkel denn mit Zubehörstattelstützen per setback nach hinten kann man immer, aber nach vorne gibt es kein Zubehör), längere Gabelschäfte (4cm Spacer drunterlegen, der Kunde kann dann selbst entscheiden ob er diese über oder unter den Vorbau legt), leichte Felgen, leichte Kompos (XT oder X9 und besser) usw.

Oder anders ausgedrückt -> Bitte das Slide 160 Carbon mit weniger Federweg, leichten Felgen, und viele Spacer. Das zusammen dann als 11,5kg Bike in gemütlicher Geo 

Ich habe lange gezögert ob ich das Slide 130 bestellen soll. Ich zögere immer noch. 14kg / 2000 um eine gemütliche Geo zu bekommen. Letztlich lege ich dann doch noch 1000 Euro drauf um es 1,5kg leichter zu bekommen. Das Gewicht des Rahmen bleibt aber dennoch.

Leider sind alle 100-110mm Federweg Bikes in der Regel auch sportlich ausgelegt (egal welcher Hersteller) oder Blei schwer. Warum, weiß keiner. Gemütliche Geo heißt nicht gleich "Kutschfahrt" mit viel Federweg. Auch ein strammes aber gutes Fahrwerk kann angenehm sein. Und dann auch noch leicht, da rollt das MTB von alleine bergauf 

Wenn man mal in der Alpen unterwegs ist (seid Ihr ja ab und an), und hinter anderen MTB'ler herfährt, sieht man von hinten deutlich, daß bei den Meisten Biker der Sattel die gleiche Höhe wie der Lenker hat. Bei einer Race Geo geht das nicht, außer mit häßlich steilem Vorbau oder Lenker mit 40mm rise oder mehr.

Und nun warte ich mal ab wann *MEIN Bike* entwickelt wird


----------



## Vincy (6. September 2013)

*Wie heisst es doch so schön: Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing. *
*Oder mit anderen Worten: Wer mich bezahlt, dessen Meinung/Interessen vertrete ich auch.* 

so viel zu Testurteilen der Bike-Bravos. 
Das soll aber nicht die hervorragende Leistung des Herrn Probst schmälern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katzebulli (6. September 2013)

Korrekt


----------



## raptora (6. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich finde die Radon Bikes klasse und war mit meinem Slide 125
mehr als zufrieden.

Ein Kumpel von mir fährt das Slide 150  8.0 SE und ist auch begeistert,
optisch echt ne absolute Augenweide 

Jetzt müsst Ihr nur noch am Telefonsupport arbeiten der ist nämlich
absolut unter aller Kanone.

Ich habe noch nie einen Fahrradladen erlebt der über mehrere Tage hinweg so absolut schlecht (genau genommen überhaupt nicht) zu erreichen ist.

Einer meiner Freunde wollte aufgrund meiner Empfehlung ein Rad in Bonn kaufen und hatte noch 1-2 Fragen zum Rad, 
war leider nix mit Telefon und der arme ist dann entnervt zum örtliche ZEG Händler und hat sich ein 29er Bulls gekauft.  

Dem Bodo wünsch ich dann auch alles gute denn eure Räder sind wirklich Spitze.


----------



## waldleopard (6. September 2013)

Ich vertraue da auch lieber meinem "Popometer" und den Erfahrungswerten von anderen.  Da trägt auch so ein Forum seinen Teil dazu bei.
Trotzdem kann ich Bodo zu seinen bisherigen Bikes gratulieren und wünsche ihm vor allem dass noch viele gute kommen werden!


----------



## Braunbaer (8. September 2013)

Entschuldigung, aber das Eingangsposting ist ja an Überheblichkeit nicht zu überbieten. Das Slide ist bestimmt ein gutes Bike, keine Frage, aber muss so ein "wir sind die besten"-Posting wirklich sein?


----------



## Herr Schwall (8. September 2013)

Danke Braunbaer.
War auch mein erster Gedanke.

ride on


----------



## tane (8. September 2013)

...und nachdem man uns kunden ein dankgebet an die herrschaften im radon-olymp vorgesprochen hat möchte ich hier der radon-truppe ein kleines dankgebet vorsprechen:
"danke liebe kunden, daß wir durch euren vertrauensvorschuss unseren gar-nicht-so-schlechten lebensunterhalt bestreiten dürfen..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katzebulli (8. September 2013)

Ist doch schön wenn der Chef die Mitarbeiter lobt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. September 2013)

Da hat der Chris aber eine Steilvorlage geliefert- Feuer frei. 

Ich bin einfach äußerst zufrieden mit dem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis meines Slide. Daher kann mir das egal sein.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. September 2013)

War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die ollen Nörgelköppe aus ihren Löchern hervorkriechen.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach äußerst zufrieden mit dem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis meines Slide. Daher kann mir das egal sein.



Das ist auch für mich der springende Punkt. Da kann der Chef noch so viel Marketingsprüche machen, das gibt es in jeder Firma, ist mir sowas von egal, das ist überall das gleiche, viel blabla, aber solange der Preis stimmt...

Was man bei Radon sieht: P/L ist das Beste. Dennoch kann Radon überleben. Und bestimmt nicht so schlecht. Selbst bei den Rabattaktionen wird noch verdient. Das zeigt mir, daß die anderen Hersteller mehr auf Gewinnmaximierung aus sind und versuchen alles aus dem Kunden auszusaugen. Wer das mitmacht sollte sich nachher nicht beschweren.

so what...


----------



## ChrisStahl (8. September 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Da hat der Chris aber eine Steilvorlage geliefert- Feuer frei.
> 
> Ich bin einfach äußerst zufrieden mit dem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis meines Slide. Daher kann mir das egal sein.



Da hast du Recht. Wir dachten, das Forum sei altersbeschränkt.


----------



## axisofjustice (8. September 2013)

> Das zeigt mir, daß die anderen Hersteller mehr auf Gewinnmaximierung aus sind und versuchen alles aus dem Kunden auszusaugen.



Das musst Du nochmal genauer erklären. Inwiefern versuchen andere Hersteller eher als Radon oder sonst ein Versender, zu verdienen? 

Es gibt so viele verschiedene Ansätz: Profit durch Masse, durch Klasse, durch eine Kombination, ... - letztendlich wollen aber alle Hersteller einen schönen Umsatz machen. Wer will's ihnen auch verübeln? 

Freut mich für Radon, dass es so gut läuft. Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dort einmal einzukaufen. Allerdings nicht 2014, die 29er haben mich nicht so überzeugen können.


----------



## tane (8. September 2013)

...St. Radon...


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Mir ging es um das Wort "Gewinnmaximierung". Eine Firma muß nicht sich selbst und den Kunden 100% ausquetschen um gut zu verdienen. Das sollte nicht das Ziel einer Firma sein denn es gibt auch noch andere soziale Verantwortungen. Liqui Molly und Trigema leben dies vor. Man verzichtet auf Gewinn und führt das Unternehmen in Deutschland. Dennoch verdienen sie ausreichend.

Ich denke aber wir sollten hier keine solche Diskussion führen, das ist max. am eigentlichen Thema vorbei.


----------



## SnakeEye (10. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich denke aber wir sollten hier keine solche Diskussion führen, das ist max. am eigentlichen Thema vorbei.





Gutes Bike, guter Entwickler, gute Marke
Nettes Lob an einen tüchtigen Menschen


----------

